# Why cant CC be compared to NC?



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ive heard it many times on this forum, that NC cannot be compared to CC...

Why is that?

Is the soil that much different? What makes a CC so much different than a NC?

Also, why are all NC's grouped as such? Nicaragua, Honduras, Dominican Rep, etc... 

Wouldn't it stand to reason that Nicaraguan cigars cannot be compared to DR cigars?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

You're absolutely right, in all fairness every country should be in its own category.

But to me, and to many other cigar smokers, Cuban cigars just seem to be in a category of their own. I guess the similarities between say Nicaraguan tobacco and Honduran tobacco are greater than Cuban tobacco and other tobaccos.

And also in the USA, sometimes Cuban cigars just mean "illegal cigars" and the non-Cuban cigars just mean "legal cigars".


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

A lot of NCs tend to use a blend of tobaccos from various countries, much more common. While true Habanos CCs are puros (or supposed to be), it's still rather rare for an NC to be a real puro. You can definitely name some and find some good examples, but I'd say that the majority of NCs are not whereas CCs are.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim,

I'm not qualified to answer really but I have smoke two CC's and have a few in my humi for vacation. The ones I have smoked have been real SMOOTH and had something else that I couldn't put my finger on.....placebo effect, maybe but I think there is something more there.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Termite said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm not qualified to answer really but I have smoke two CC's and have a few in my humi for vacation. The ones I have smoked have been real SMOOTH and had something else that I couldn't put my finger on.....placebo effect, maybe but I think there is something more there.


AS our good brother Tony puts it...it's the TWANG and he's correct about that.

CC's can be compared to other cigars but that doesn't mean they are the same...to me they aren't and for each indigenous area where cigars are grown they each have their own certain taste. A Nicaraguan doesn't taste like an Honduran and an Honduran doesn't taste like a Cuban. We all have our tastes and for each of us we all have our favorites...I like just about all of them...even some that would roll your eyes. I enjoy CC's a bit more that others because to me it exemplifies true cigar tobacco and taste...but that's just me. Try a few of them and you will understand yourself why they taste so good.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Gary, Im working on that last part.

I am awaiting my 5 pack of Monte 4's, quite impatiently!

It will be my first real CC ever  Ive smoked about 3 fake CC's though, definitely no twang! LOL!

I understand what you guys are saying, just cant wait to find out for myself

Jim


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

All I ask is that when you try them if you come to the conclusion that they are indeed the gold standard of cigars then please quit calling them CC. They are Cuban cigars.

I guess you can tell hat the term CC and ISOM are pet peeves of mine.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Apples come from Cuba, Oranges from everywhere else. I dont recall Adam & Eve being tempted by an orange. :mrgreen:


BTW, I'm with Donnie, CC= Corn Chips.


BTBTW, Martin reckons Monte #4's are crap so maybe they are not the best place to start. :biglaugh:oke::boink:
I on the other hand think you made a very good call. :thumb:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> *All I ask is that when you try them if you come to the conclusion that they are indeed the gold standard of cigars then please quit calling them CC. They are Cuban cigars.*
> 
> I guess you can tell hat the term CC and ISOM are pet peeves of mine.


*What he ^^^ said!*



Tashaz said:


> Apples come from Cuba, Oranges from everywhere else. I dont recall Adam & Eve being tempted by an orange. :mrgreen:
> 
> *BTW, I'm with Donnie, CC= Corn Chips.*


*
Or Corn Cob*


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Apples come from Cuba, Oranges from everywhere else. I dont recall Adam & Eve being tempted by an orange...:


Not that I am religious or anything, actually, the bible does not really say that it is an apple, just a fruit from the 'Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil'. Also I do not think it is really a tree or a fruit, more a symbolism of sorts but I digress.

Also no one really knows what fruit it was that tempted Eve simply because no one else was born then and it happened so very long ago. :biggrin:

Back on topic, all Cubans are puros and are a league of their own. I am also very fond of Nicaraguan puros and I believe that of all the non-Cuban puros, majority of them are Nicaraguan from what I observe. As much as I like Cubans I am also very fond of Nicaraguans and find the best examples of them to be comparable in terms of enjoyment yet distinctly different. Hence Nicaraguans should also qualify to be in a league of their own.

I still would prefer Cubans but only by a slight margin.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Your in depth understanding of a scroll written a few millennium ago is astounding. Great post! You are correct in your deductions as well, I mixed up my fairy tales it seems. :moony:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Your in depth understanding of a scroll written a few millennium ago is astounding. Great post! You are correct in your deductions as well, I mixed up my fairy tales it seems. :moony:


You must have been thinking Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. :gaga:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> You must have been thinking Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. :gaga:


I was thinking William Tell, Snow White & Larry Flynt mixed in with Con the Greengrocer. LMAO. :horn:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

:ban::bolt:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMFAO Rod! Eden...... _Found!_


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I don't know which is real, but I vote the 2nd! lol!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Really they banned this ad?

No wonder I no longer see it on the telly.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

CCs vs non CCs is something like this:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> CCs vs non CCs is something like this:


Too funny:bump2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHaaaaaHaaaaHaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just think about farm raised seafood and fresh caught, the farm raised tastes sterile and bland while fresh caught has all the tastes and aromas of the sea


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Gary, Im working on that last part.
> 
> I am awaiting my 5 pack of Monte 4's, quite impatiently!
> 
> ...





Tashaz said:


> Apples come from Cuba, Oranges from everywhere else. I dont recall Adam & Eve being tempted by an orange. :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW, I'm with Donnie, CC= Corn Chips.
> 
> ...


Well, after smoking a whole box almost and resting them for close to a year, I do have to say: THEY ARE CRAP.

BUT, I admit I may have gotten a bad batch. I will buy another box and forget about it for few years.

Anyways, I really don't get why Montecristos are the world's #1 cigar, and all newcomers to the, ahmmm Donnie, Cuban cigars world are so drawn to them.

If you're going to go with a 3 to 5 packs, I say you go with:

Siglo IV or VI
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial
H.Upmann Mag 46 or 50
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills

Seriously, WAY more flavor and TWANG!

Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Ive heard it many times on this forum, that NC cannot be compared to CC...
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...


Its like comparing a grown woman to a girl!
Its as different a comparison as one can make IMHO!
Simply put THE TWANG IS THE THANG!
"Nicaraguan, Honduran, Dominican cigars are an attempt to reinvent the wheel."
"Cubans are the Wheel!"
But don't take anyone's word for it mine or those i have quoted!
Smoke em judge for yourself!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in a little different boat than il mio amico, Tony. I enjoy them all, but for different reasons. I like quality and variety in all things. I like to say, if I were going to be stranded on a desert island and could only smoke Cubans, or non-Cubans, I'd stay off of boats.

I think we fall into a trap when attempting to compare a Cuban to a non-Cuban. Same as mentioned above, it would be a better comparison to pit one puro against another. Compare a Bolivar petit corona against a Ramon Allones, and some Nicaraguan robusto against another Nicaraguan robusto.

IMO, there are good, smokeable cigars from every cigar producing country in the world. There are also bad cigars, Cuba included, coming out of every cigar producing country in the world.

I find it unfortunate that 50yrs on, everything is still invariably compared to Cuban cigars. "Cuban Classic"? Everyone it seems has one and they're not. Even the term, "Cuban seed" is a mis-nomer, since once you take the seed from Cuba, plant it, harvest seeds from it, it's no longer Cuban. Very very few seeds make it out of Cuba, who's had a restriction on exporting them forever. A few do make it out, but again, once planted and reharvested, they're now Nicarguan, Honduran, Mexican, Dominican, etc.

:blah:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

StogieJim said:


> Ive heard it many times on this forum, that NC cannot be compared to CC...
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...


For a long time, Cuba was the place "foreigners" went to set up shop, open factories, farms, etc. Cuba was the main hub of the tobacco world. If you wanted quality tobacco, that's where the best farms were b/c that's where the best farmers went. Fast foward 100+ years, and this is no longer the case. Many people still haven't crawled out of the last century to see that Cuba is no longer the only relevant tobacco grower. After the embargo, there were basically no quality cigars to be found in the US. Again, no longer the case today. Many other industries show similar patterns. It used to be that the best cars were produced in the US, the best wine was from France, etc. 
Any cigar can be compared to any other, just as you can make comparisons on anything else. The preference will always be personal and subjective. Being that things like this are of a personal nature, you may encounter some that have a more "intense" opinion on the matter.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'm in a little different boat than il mio amico, Tony. I enjoy them all, but for different reasons. I like quality and variety in all things. I like to say, if I were going to be stranded on a desert island and could only smoke Cubans, or non-Cubans, I'd stay off of boats.
> 
> I think we fall into a trap when attempting to compare a Cuban to a non-Cuban. Same as mentioned above, it would be a better comparison to pit one puro against another. Compare a Bolivar petit corona against a Ramon Allones, and some Nicaraguan robusto against another Nicaraguan robusto.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

On the "Cuban seed" stuff, I think it's just marketing. You don't see it so much in Pete Johnson's or Pepin's brands anymore, for example. It is a business, though, and marketing is an unfortunate part of it. Sometimes, I also think it's done so people know where the strain of the plant came from. I've seen Ecuadoring grown "CT seed" broadleaf. There is also "havana seed" still being grown in the Connecticut river valley.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've had both and I actually prefer NC. Smoke what you like!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I don’t think we ever get tired of posting about this. I know that Tony believes that a Cuban cigar can walk on water and part the red sea. I understand that other BOTLs enjoy other cigars just as well. Since I'm lucky enough to be able to smoke mostly when I want, and since I'm too old to care whether my cigars are cool or not, I guess the fact that I smoke mostly Cubans means that to me Cuban tobacco in general tastes better.

I think the analogy with French wine is apt. It took a long time for other regions to make wines that competed with France. I just don’t think that the Central American or DR cigars are quite there yet. But some are better than average Cubans.

Unlike Tony I only believe that Cuban cigars can heal the sick ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I don't think we ever get tired of posting about this. I know that Tony believes that a Cuban cigar can walk on water and part the red sea. I understand that other BOTLs enjoy other cigars just as well. Since I'm lucky enough to be able to smoke mostly when I want, and since I'm too old to care whether my cigars are cool or not, I guess the fact that I smoke mostly Cubans means that to me Cuban tobacco in general tastes better.
> 
> I think the analogy with French wine is apt. It took a long time for other regions to make wines that competed with France. I just don't think that the Central American or DR cigars are quite there yet. But some are better than average Cubans.
> 
> Unlike Tony I only believe that Cuban cigars can heal the sick ...


Don't forget make believers out of the atheists!
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::bowdown::cowboyic9:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A month without this topic is like
a month without sunshine.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> CCs vs non CCs is something like this:


_In this instance I'll take the European model!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not really into Mc Donalds or the super size thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat:
_


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

" Why can’t CC be compared to NC? "
Well, because after spending $8-16 per stick on CCs to get a great tasting Cuban and to be wowed, and not get a plugged stick only 10% of the time, you can't compare the quality of NC to CC, NC will win all day long. And Twang described on here, refers to a very distinct tobacco flavor found in Cuban tobacco, which is very different than DR or NC or H flavor of the tobaccos, and if twang is the only taste in a CC stick by itself, and you can't taste any other notes, because it is a bad batch or not aged enough, it becomes very expensive trial and error, especially because CC's are not cheap. 

But when you do get a good CC that is not plugged and with some age on it, the taste is amazing! I had RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.1 with 2 years on it and it was unbelievable! But after that Had VR Robusto size with 3 years on it and it was just twang and no flavors. This weekend I had Hoyo Double Corona and RyJ Churchill, both were 5 months in my humidor at 65% and might have had more age at the retailer, not sure. But both needed a plug tool work, which opened the cigars up and both had burn issues, tobacco taste of Cuban twang and I did not taste much else, so for $14-16 I spent on each one I could have spent it on Opus X perfection No.2 and 95% of the time they would be right on the money with great Opus X taste/twang which is great as well and I would have a better smoking experience. Will I give up on CCs, no. Because when you smoke a good one, you want to smoke another one, but it is hard to come by, unfortunately.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> CCs vs non CCs is something like this:
> 
> *Having spent time on both continents this photo is not an exaggeration...it's pretty accurate which is a shame. 30 years ago it was USA on the left and Europe on the right.*


Awesome photo!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

PufPufPass said:


> " Why can't CC be compared to NC? "
> Well, because after spending $8-16 per stick on CCs to get a great tasting Cuban and to be wowed, and not get a plugged stick only 10% of the time, you can't compare the quality of NC to CC, NC will win all day long. And Twang described on here, refers to a very distinct tobacco flavor found in Cuban tobacco, which is very different than DR or NC or H flavor of the tobaccos, and if twang is the only taste in a CC stick by itself, and you can't taste any other notes, because it is a bad batch or not aged enough, it becomes very expensive trial and error, especially because CC's are not cheap.
> 
> But when you do get a good CC that is not plugged and with some age on it, the taste is amazing! I had RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.1 with 2 years on it and it was unbelievable! But after that Had VR Robusto size with 3 years on it and it was just twang and no flavors. This weekend I had Hoyo Double Corona and RyJ Churchill, both were 5 months in my humidor at 65% and might have had more age at the retailer, not sure. But both needed a plug tool work, which opened the cigars up and both had burn issues, tobacco taste of Cuban twang and I did not taste much else, so for $14-16 I spent on each one I could have spent it on Opus X perfection No.2 and 95% of the time they would be right on the money with great Opus X taste/twang which is great as well and I would have a better smoking experience. Will I give up on CCs, no. Because when you smoke a good one, you want to smoke another one, but it is hard to come by, unfortunately.


I'm afraid I would have to disagree with this. Of course we all taste things differently but in my experience I can buy a $4 Cuban and it will outperform most $10 - $15 non-Cubans. Of course there are exceptions but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> A month without this topic is like
> a month without sunshine.......


No doubt brother. Why do people even care if one is "better" or "different" than the other. It all depends on our individual tastes.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

PufPufPass;3132138
But when you do get a good CC that is not plugged and with some age on it said:


> My Cuban experience is limited compared to some of the BOTL but I've seen the last sentence in PufPufPass's reply several times here. "Because when you smoke a good one, you want to smoke another one, but it is hard to come by, unfortunately" Why is that? is it quality control, differences in humidification or what? If I have a great VSG and want another, I just take another from the box.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

It sounds like he is buying singles of indeterminate age and storage conditions, maybe even bad boxes sketchy vendors palm off as singles to be rid of. 90% failure rate is beyond absurd, I don't get near 5%


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> No doubt brother. Why do people even care if one is "better" or "different" than the other. It all depends on our individual tastes.


 To come on the Cuban Cigar forum and promote Non Cubans cigars is in poor taste IMHO. I don't think its done with malice but it is done regardless. If one goes to the non Cuban forum and this has happened to me. Speaks of a cheaper Cuban alternative i am struck down immediately. One even spoken to with me with the fragrant use of profanity. Thank GOD this is not the norm as most if not all here on PUFF are gentleman. I used to ride a Harley we used to call bikers that behaved inappropriately 1% ers! I think the best thing is really to discuss Cuban and non Cuban cigars in their respective forums. Just my 2 cents.hoto:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Note to self.........
*
Self, you do not have to respond to every ridiculous post.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)




----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> *Note to self.........
> *
> Self, you do not have to respond to every ridiculous post.....


I hate it when we all start acting grown up!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> *Note to self.........
> *
> Self, you do not have to respond to every ridiculous post.....


Duly noted by myself. LOL.:nod:

515


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> No doubt brother. Why do people even care if one is "better" or "different" than the other. It all depends on our individual tastes.





asmartbull said:


> *Note to self.........
> *
> Self, you do not have to respond to every ridiculous post.....


I couldn't agree more with you guys.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> To come on the Cuban Cigar forum and promote Non Cubans cigars is in poor taste IMHO.





Habanolover said:


> Why do people even care if one is "better" or "different" than the other.


Because, "the only stupid question is the question, which goes un-asked."
*
The brothers I quote here are two of my best friends on this board, so I must preface my following comments.*

Like it, like it not, the forums here on Puff.com are NOT exclusive. We can reference Cuban cigars in the General Cigar forum and we can discuss, compare, contrast, reference, other countries of origin' cigars here. It's a fact of Puff.

Oft' times, a poster's most personally valid frame of reference is non-Cuban cigars. He wants to know many things about this "forbidden fruit" we all seem to love so much. He has to find a way to put all we say about them into some sort of framework and understandable format, which he can understand.

For the uninitiated, Cuban cigars are not easy to come-by and can be ridiculously expensive. While we all know this is not the case, many of us have lived long enough to recall the days before the www, when we had to pay obscene prices for our favorite Cubans. At least, that's where I started.

I don't think it, nor find it, the least bit insulting to ask questions. Even if they are questions that have been asked a thousand times. The fact is, it's that person's question and getting an answer to it means enough to him to put forth the effort and risk the castigation of others, to ask it in the first place.

(Everyone reading this post who's never asked a stupid, redundant question, please raise your hand.)

I, for one, have come to terms with the fact that as long as Cuba is the Holy Land of cigars; from whence the platform arose, and especially as long as there is a trade embargo, Americans will be naturally more familiar with non-Cuban cigars and will, INVARIABLY, have need to compare them.

Just my tuppence. :rain:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Because, "the only stupid question is the question, which goes un-asked."
> *
> The brothers I quote here are two of my best friends on this board, so I must preface my following comments.*
> 
> ...


I will be the first one to NOT raise my hand.
Well said brother. When it came to questions along the lines of "Salty sticks", "Bad burn", "Baking soda in my cubans", etc, I was the resident idiot for a very long time here on puff. Only by asking questions did I get the knowledge required to truly appreciate the forbidden fruit.

StogieJim,
I really feel bad that Montecristo #4 is going to be your first real Cuban cigar. PM me your info and I'll mail you something much better...

Martin


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Because, "the only stupid question is the question, which goes un-asked."
> *
> The brothers I quote here are two of my best friends on this board, so I must preface my following comments.*
> 
> ...


Thank you. Thank you sir.

I was starting to get worried, I appreciate the kind words Herf.

Martin, PM heading your way!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thank you. Thank you sir.
> 
> I was starting to get worried, I appreciate the kind words Herf.
> 
> Martin, PM heading your way!


On the way!

Enjoy!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Martin, you rock!

Thanks man!

I can't wait!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> On the way!
> 
> Enjoy!


It was that easy? Can I send you my address too? LOL.

The few 'island' smokes I have had were pretty good and unique. The only one I did not like was a Siglo III.

I will not forget the Esplendido I had a couple years back....

The few 'islands' I had were superior cigars IMO especially in terms of flavor profile and complexity. It would appear to me, at least initially, that so far, the 'islands' I have had have distanced themselves from many of the cigars I have smoked, period.

A Punch I had recently was very nice-- essentially a stick of flavor--- pure flavor and smoothness.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> *Note to self.........*
> 
> Self, you do not have to respond to every ridiculous post.....


Excellent advice. When I find myself tempted to respond to a ridiculous post, I take a very proactive approach.

I make a ridiculous post instead of responding to one. :woohoo:

Actually, I think it's a good idea to compare Cuban cigars with Non-Cuban cigars. Naturally, this is the only forum on Puff where this can be done, because Cuban cigars don't exist outside of this safe haven.

I haven't smoked many Cuban cigars, and the ones I _have _smoked were gifts from two great brothers whom I despair of ever properly thanking for their generosity. I enjoyed every one of them, but not to the exclusion of Non-Cuban cigars. It really isn't - to me - a matter of whether one is better than the other. They are different. Even with my fairly young taster, I can tell that they are different. Sufficiently different that both bring something to the table.

My first LB Nine Lancero was an unforgettable experience. From my review - "Intense cedar and pepper filled my mouth, then vanished almost immediately, leaving behind a wonderful, leather-and-cream flavor that held on-and-on. It was like breathing in a bubble of peppery cedar flavor that popped inside my mouth, pouring out rich torrents of creamy filling." And, "If the cigars didn't taste so good, I'd be tempted to burn them just to smell the smoke - it's that good!"

I smoked a Srintil yesterday. It was one of the best cigars I've ever tasted. Equal to any of the few Cubans, the Opus, the Anejos, the Padron 1964 and 45 ... even the LB9 ... to me. Someone else thought it was just an OK Indonesian cigar.

I hope we _can_ have lots of comparison discussions, and not just "What NCs taste like CCs?" and "Is there TWANG outside of Havana?" Maybe there are some around - I just never seem to see them.

I'm not knowledgeable enough in Cuban cigars to make anything other than a ridiculous post to that kind of thread, but I would love to read some and learn. Sadly, it seems that a lot of the guys who post a lot about Cuban cigars have little or no use for Non-Cuban smokes. That's OK for them, and I wouldn't try to change their opinions for anything. Still, there are lots of us who might find comparison discussions pretty interesting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Excellent advice. When I find myself tempted to respond to a ridiculous post, I take a very proactive approach.
> 
> I make a ridiculous post instead of responding to one. :woohoo:
> 
> ...


All i can say Mike is you are a class act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You get your point across without offending!!!
What this forum needs is more like you i would bump you again my brother but it tells me to spread it around!!!!!!
I guess that right there says what i think of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> It was that easy? Can I send you my address too? LOL.
> 
> The few 'island' smokes I have had were pretty good and unique. The only one I did not like was a Siglo III.
> 
> ...


It all comes down too smoke what you like like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no objection to that everyone's tastes are different!
What i have no use for is redundant posters that time and time again come to the Cuban Cigar forum to post how much better non Cuban cigars are than Cuban cigars. To further add insult to injury they are Cuban cigar smokers! They even go so far as to post pictures of their recent Cuban Cigars acquisitions!
Now tell me in all honesty is that someone that is contributing? Or further attempting to divide? And for what purpose? And to agree with you honestly Manny nothing smokes like a well aged Cuban Cigar!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It all comes down too smoke what you like like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have no objection to that everyone's tastes are different!
> What i have no use for is redundant posters that time and time again come to the Cuban Cigar forum to post how much better non Cuban cigars are than Cuban cigars.


Yep! That's not a way to generate constructive discussion. Even though I frequently use [smartass] ... [/smartass] in my posts, I really, really, want to learn around here.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It all comes down too smoke what you like like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have no objection to that everyone's tastes are different!
> What i have no use for is redundant posters that time and time again come to the Cuban Cigar forum to post how much better non Cuban cigars are than Cuban cigars. To further add insult to injury they are Cuban cigar smokers! They even go so far as to post pictures of their recent Cuban Cigars acquisitions!
> Now tell me in all honesty is that someone that is contributing? Or further attempting to divide? And for what purpose? *And to agree with you honestly Manny nothing smokes like a well aged Cuban Cigar!*


And I am starting to see the light!!

That Punch Punch I had recently was absolutely delightful...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Honestly, you guys take your smoke way too seriously, almost with religious fervour. Be careful you don't start a jihad on NC smokers. :smokin:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Honestly, you guys take your smoke way too seriously, almost with religious fervour. Be careful you don't start a jihad on NC smokers. :smokin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

No need to say it twice Seng! LMAO. I agree though. :thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Honestly, you guys take your smoke way too seriously, almost with religious fervour. Be careful you don't start a jihad on NC smokers. :smokin:


We can do that ????lane:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> We can do that ????lane:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Honestly, you guys take your smoke way too seriously, almost with religious fervour. Be careful you don't start a jihad on NC smokers. :smokin:





asmartbull said:


> We can do that ????lane:


Any time you CC lovers want to show up on my doorstep with a Habanobomb strapped to your chest, come on over. I'll light the fuse! ound:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> We can do that ????lane:


Only when blowing up mailboxes.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO


----------

